# Please, I need help! Maybe a Transmission problem?



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

After I got my ´92 Stanza running again last week I´ve got a new problem after one week driving. I hope someone can help me, please.

When I am driving the car I just can drive 20 to 25 mph but after I push the gas pedal the tachometer indicates 3000-5000 revolutions per minute and the speed won´t get higher. I already checked the transmission fluid and I have way to much fluid in there. which is not my falt because I´ve the car since just 3 weeks. Can this maybe cause the problem?

I really don´t know what to do. Please can someone give me a tipp what to do?

Thank you very much.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes too much fluid is a problem, the fluid will foam, get it drained and put fresh fluid to proper level
.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

STOP driving until you drain your fluid. hopefully your transmission is still ok. did you go to mechanic to change your alternator? remember 90% of mechanics will unscrew a bolt, add too much tranny fluid or screw something up so that you came back to them. it happened to me and a lot of people I know.


----------



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

Yes we changed the alternator last week. A friend of mine did it. I was so happy after my car started running and it run very nice. Since friday my car has the problem with the transmission. Would it help if I would drain all the fluid and put new fluid in the transmission? And then I like to change the filter, is it possible for me to do it or do I need a mechanic for that? I hope if I could change both the fluid and the filter the car will run again. Maybe the first owner of the car put the wrong fluid in the transmission?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

you need to drain your fluid until it reaches proper level. drive your car and make sure you don't hear any rough gear changes in transmission. 
if your tranny is ok you can change tranny fluid yourself. you can't drain all fluid. what you will need is to add fluid and draining it from tranny fluid return line which delivers tranny fluid to radiator for cooling purposes. you will need about 10-12 quarts of tranny fluid, tranny fluid filter and the gasket.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

and the color of your tranny fluid should be clean redish. not brownish or dirtish.


----------



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help again. I will try to get the car fixed today. I really hope my car will run then.

Thanks :-D


----------



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Which bolt do I have to screw to drain the fluid? Is there a picture or a manual where I can find a discribtion?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

If it has a filter to be replaced there is no drain plug. You have to drop the tranny pan, clean old gasket off, put a new gasket, then a new filter. If you're not familiar I would highly recommend you have a garage do the filter/gasket, clean pan and then close it up and do a flush with their machine so ALL the fluid is replaced. The filter has to be done first before, as well as drain what comes out of pan, BEFORE a flush is done. If you insist on doing it yourself at least get a good service manual for your car.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

every tranny I have seen has a drain bolt either on the pan or on tranny body. it's always on the bottom. you normally drain about 3-5 quarts from there. the rest remains in transmission. a tranny fluid pump will change get more old fluid out. but you have to find a trustworthy shop which actually uses the pump. I doubt a manual will go through a the procedure people follow at home. if you take pic of your tranny I will tell you what to do. pic of bottom and the lines that deliver tranny fluid to radiator.

if you are changing filter and gasket first time it can get pretty messy. if you just flush fluid from return hose and add new fluid from the top you don't even have to lift a car.


----------



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

I like to thank you all for your help with my problem. Because I don´t know so much about cars I took it to the mechanics yesterday. There they made a tranny flush and changed the filters. But I still have the problems. They say it is a transimission problem inside.
When I am driving wih the second shift and not in with D the speed gets up further. I think the transmission has a problem to shift from the second shift to the third and higher for itself.

Again thank you for your help.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*slippn trans.*

Yep dat sounds like your tranny is slippn... its internal either rebuild or newone....jus like mine 92 stanz, been doin it for like 3thousand miles now. Its weird da auto is actin like an standard....like it needs time to shift...so if da gas pedal pushed durin the shift it will slip all crazy...I gota fluid change and no difference so ima drive it till it goes no more.....


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

pretty much your tranny is broken. cheapest solution is to buy used on junk yard with 90day or more warranty. find a good shop to replace it. by good I mean trustworthy. 

for now you can drive until it's totally noesn't work, like stanzaladinian said.


----------



## axl_rose (Jul 28, 2007)

First off, I had the exact same problem on my 92. I took it to the mechanic and they adjusted the timing chain tensioner and now the car runs fine. 

I don't suspect the transmission on your car either. 



redrose0206 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After I got my ´92 Stanza running again last week I´ve got a new problem after one week driving. I hope someone can help me, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi axl_rose!

Thank you very much for your post! Is it very expensive to adjust the timing chain tensioner? I would like to go to the mechanic, but I am not really sure if it is worth it.


----------



## axl_rose (Jul 28, 2007)

No, it cost me $32.00. He said it "jumped timing"and that they had to adjust it. I am not sure if he adjusted the tensioners or what but, he said that after this he could not make anymore adjustments.

I hope that helps. I am looking into replacing the timing chain and all related parts.



redrose0206 said:


> Hi axl_rose!
> 
> Thank you very much for your post! Is it very expensive to adjust the timing chain tensioner? I would like to go to the mechanic, but I am not really sure if it is worth it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think someone is pulling your leg. The KA24 engines use oil fed chain tensioners and they are not adjustable. I've seen cases where the KA24E would jump a tooth on the cam gear, resulting in retarded cam timing and about 8 degrees of retarded ignition timing. I've also seen where people have adjusted the ignition timing and left the engine timing still "off" and let it go. The engine will run, but will lack some power. Maybe for $32, they adjusted they ignition timing, but this is not the way to correct an engine that has jumped timing. Usually, these engines jump timing when the timing chain slacks and breaks the plastic timing chain 'fixed" guide. The correct repair would be to replace the chain guides (the plastic guide has been updated by Nissan and is now metal-backed), replace the tensioner and blow clear the tensioner oil port (with the oil filter removed). If the engine has jumped a tooth and not corrected, it will most likely jump again. Usually when it jumps three gear teeth or more, you wind up with bent exhaust valves and, obviously, a much larger repair.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree that there is no way the timing chain was adjusted "one tooth" for $30, it would cost a lot more then that getting in there. It must have been the timing was just adjusted.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

that's true. you cannot adjust tensioners. especially for 32$. there are 2 upper chain guides that can be removed. but other than that there is no adjustments possible. what 2 posters above posted is true.


----------



## axl_rose (Jul 28, 2007)

Right, the timing was adjusted. I just used the wrong terminology. What I really want to know is how much is it going to cost to do all the other work mentioned? They want to chage me almost $2000 for all that work.



MickeyKnox said:


> that's true. you cannot adjust tensioners. especially for 32$. there are 2 upper chain guides that can be removed. but other than that there is no adjustments possible. what 2 posters above posted is true.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

MickeyKnox said:


> that's true. you cannot adjust tensioners. especially for 32$. there are 2 upper chain guides that can be removed. but other than that there is no adjustments possible. what 2 posters above posted is true.


It's a 92 Stanza (KA24E).....so there are no "upper chain guides" to remove...nor is there an upper chain, for that matter. It was the KA24DE engine's that had upper and lower timing chains.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

axl_rose said:



> Right, the timing was adjusted. I just used the wrong terminology. What I really want to know is how much is it going to cost to do all the other work mentioned? They want to chage me almost $2000 for all that work.


Prices vary depending on type of parts used, parts needed, shop labor rate, add-ons and unforeseen problems, etc. It's best to get several quotes from differant shops (preferrably one of them a dealer) and know what you are getting for your $$. Ask them what there labor rate is, as well, and specify your preferance of genuine Nissan or aftermarket parts.

The labor guide calls for 9.6 hours to replace the timing chain. With that, you'll need timing chain/gears/guides/seals and tensioner; make sure you get the "updated" guide backed with metal. You'll also need oil & filter, coolant, valve cover gasket and misc. shop supplies. Some additional things you might need or want at that time include: front timing cover (sometimes gets cut into by the chain after the guides break), drive belts, water pump and thermostat, motor mount(s) to name a few examples. 

This all assumes there is no damage to the valves. If the valves are damaged, then the cost will be significantly higher. You'll then have to figure on the cost for the head (valve job and parts vs. reman. head), head gasket set and additional labor to R&R the head.


----------

